# Coral Keepers Poison Dart Frog Diary!



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Look forward to it


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

What PDF are you going to be keeping?

-Andrew


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

You're making me jealous with all these herp tanks... can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

lol, pictures will be up in a few hours.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

A Hill said:


> What PDF are you going to be keeping?
> 
> -Andrew


A cobalt.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures like I promised.  I'll post a few more pictures later today.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I've always wanted to keep Poison Dart Frogs! This is gonna be awesome!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice back wall  You should add some riccia as a carpeting plant. I loved it in my 20 gallon tall tank that I had.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Nice back wall  You should add some riccia as a carpeting plant. I loved it in my 20 gallon tall tank that I had.


Thanks! :biggrin:Wow! Very nice tank! Do you still have it? Maybe you can spare me some of that riccia. :biggrin::biggrin::red_mouth


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

pshhhhhh, clwatkins and his riccia. mosses would be nice too, frogs like moss.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

No, I broke it down a while ago.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Coral Keeper said:


> A cobalt.


That is pushing it quite a bit. With that in mind the water feature is using up a good amount of the already lacking room... I would reconsider the water feature since PDFs don't need them since the tank should be misted daily. 

A pair of green auratus or similar frogs would also probably be a better idea but I can't force you to do either thing.

Remember that their diet isn't just like any other frog as well due to their calcium problems.

-Andrew


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm going to get rid of the pool because it is pine and pine is a no no in frog tanks.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures that I took 5 minutes ago.  I'm not finished with it yet! I know, I need some leaf litter. I'll add some a bit later. Tell me what you think so far!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

In the future you're going to realize you should have probably used a bit more than coco bedding for the substrate...

Besides that it looks good, give it some time and maybe a nice brom and call it a day. 

-Andrew


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the way it looks  Those anubias are awesome to the extreme


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

You guys are freaking terrible. My girlfriend will so kill me when I insist on bringing in yet another critter.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, I haven't updated this thread in a while. Here is an update FTS that I just took around 10 minutes ago.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks nice  It'd be interesting if that big anubias would flower


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Looks nice  It'd be interesting if that big anubias would flower


Thanks! Yeah.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

When are the darts coming in?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not sure. The person that is going to give them to me hasn't contacted me yet. I think they are still growing out. I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is an update FTS. I'm going to take one in the beginning of every month and post it on here.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Haven't updated this thread in a while. So, here are a few update pictures.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looks really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

mizu-chan said:


> Looks really nice. :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice nice nice...

A friend of mine just set up a 40 Breeder for her Dendrobates auratus. I'll have to refer her to this thread.

I love the wood cave in the middle.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:
It looks good


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

legomaniac89 said:


> Nice nice nice...
> 
> A friend of mine just set up a 40 Breeder for her Dendrobates auratus. I'll have to refer her to this thread.
> 
> I love the wood cave in the middle.


Thanks!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> :thumbsup:
> It looks good


Thanks!


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, nice tank.
Your anubias is nice and big!
Where is your frog, hasn't came yet?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Pinto said:


> Wow, nice tank.
> Your anubias is nice and big!
> Where is your frog, hasn't came yet?


Thanks! 
Yeah, its big. lol
Hes in the picture. You don't see the frog? The tree frog.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

this is great- i want one too! jeez!
cheers-K


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

kyle3 said:


> this is great- i want one too! jeez!
> cheers-K


Thanks!!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool tank!! I might do something similar to this for my newt(s).


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Cool tank!! I might do something similar to this for my newt(s).


Thanks!  Sweet! Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Updates!


----------

